# Calvin's Treatise Against Astrology



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

In light of the forthcoming 500th birthday celebration of John Calvin, it would be nice to see more of his works available. One that I have in mind, for example, is his treatise against "judicial astrology," _Admonitio adversus astrologiam, quam Judiciariam vocant_ (1549). There was a 1962 reprint of the French edition, but I am not aware of any English edition since the 16th century.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 14, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> In light of the forthcoming 500th birthday celebration of John Calvin, it would be nice to see more of his works available. One that I have in mind, for example, is his treatise against "judicial astrology," _Admonitio adversus astrologiam, quam Judiciariam vocant_ (1549). There was a 1962 reprint of the French edition, but I am not aware of any English edition since the 16th century.



Do you have a link to the 1962 French reprint?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > In light of the forthcoming 500th birthday celebration of John Calvin, it would be nice to see more of his works available. One that I have in mind, for example, is his treatise against "judicial astrology," _Admonitio adversus astrologiam, quam Judiciariam vocant_ (1549). There was a 1962 reprint of the French edition, but I am not aware of any English edition since the 16th century.
> ...



I don't have a link, this is the reference I have:

John Calvin, _Avertissement contre l'astrologie_, 1549; Colin, 1962

However, I did just find that there was a 1983 English translation after all:



> John Calvin, (translated by Mary Potter) “A Warning Against Judicial Astrology” _Calvin Theological Journal_, 18 1983 pp. 157-189.
> 
> 
> This is a modern English translation of Calvin’s anti-astrology tract, along with a short translator’s introduction.


----------



## TimV (Aug 14, 2008)

What would the cost be to get a reprint of one of the English editions if it were in paperback?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

TimV said:


> What would the cost be to get a reprint of one of the English editions if it were in paperback?



I am not aware of any English edition in paperback.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I found an older French version on the French Google Books. Starts on page 107 of this collection:


Oeuvres françoises - Google Book Search

I am amazed. . . .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Well, I found an older French version on the French Google Books. Starts on page 107 of this collection:
> 
> 
> Oeuvres françoises - Google Book Search
> ...



C'est tres bon! Merci beaucoup!


----------

